# Tommy Girl



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi, All,

It's been such a long time since I have posted here! I miss this place! I don't really remember the last time I posted an update, but I do believe it's been at least a year.

I'm now living in Nashville, TN. I have two pigeons with me here, Tommy Girl (who I got from Pidgey when I met him in OK last December) and Puffy, who I rescued while walking to my car after playing a gig. My turtle, Benji, also lives with me here.

I play music here and also do a lot of flying. I love to fly with my birds. No, really.  I'm working on my tail-dragger endorsement and recently received my first aerobatic flight instruction. I can't wait to fly airshows! Tommy Girl loves to go up in the air with me and do a couple of rolls and loops. She sits on the dash and preens herself. 

Here are a couple of recent pictures.

Lots of Love,
Licha


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Another recent picture of me flying in Kentucky:


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well that is a first...lol... how funny to have a pigeon in an airplane with you... I see you have the oh so important towel...lol... she looks so happy up there..


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Well, actually, she's wearing a pigeon diaper.  The towel is so that she can keep her footing on the slippery dash. 

Yeah, T-Bird has me trained well: I even do her flying for her!  

~Licha


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That's one lazy bird.... travelling by plane. 

Seriously, I love those shots of her up there with you, they're priceless.

Good luck with the flying, sounds like great fun.

Janet


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

thats most awesome......nice pics too......


----------



## atvracinjason (Mar 4, 2010)

Such a cool picture...thanks for sharing


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great pictures! You have one very cool pidge there


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I love the photo of her sitting on the dash with the clouds & blue sky behind her!

Flying!!! What a great adventure for both of you!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

************


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

It's great to hear from you, Alice. The pics are great! Please do keep us posted on what's going on in your life. We've missed you!

Terry


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> It's great to hear from you, Alice. The pics are great! Please do keep us posted on what's going on in your life. We've missed you!
> 
> Terry


It's really great to be back. I really miss Shi... it was hard to even post this thread while trying to believe she wouldn't see it... 

Here is a picture of my other bird, Puffy. Puff-Puff looks very similar to Tom-Tom. 

Licha


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

These are all great pics. I can almost here Tommy Girl thinking... "Ah now this is flying first class"  She looks like she loves flying with you. How did she react the first time she went up in the plane? 

Congrats and good luck with your flying, sounds like fun!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Kiko&Kalani said:


> These are all great pics. I can almost here Tommy Girl thinking... "Ah now this is flying first class"  She looks like she loves flying with you. How did she react the first time she went up in the plane?
> 
> Congrats and good luck with your flying, sounds like fun!


She's always loved to go for car rides--just about as much as a dog--and, to her, planes were just another means of transportation. She loves to go new places. She's actually a good co-pilot: a lot of times she sees other planes out flying before we do!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Amazing pics 
Suppose if you were ever to get lost, you could just let her out & follow her


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

That would make her a natural GPS..... Grand Pigeon System.......... Keep you gear up


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL... Good one.

What about Puffy? Does she get/like to fly with you?


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

oh thats cute to see a pigeon in a cockpit!


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

GEMcC5150 said:


> That would make her a natural GPS..... Grand Pigeon System.......... Keep you gear up


could rename her tomtom girl


----------



## PigeonVilla (Dec 8, 2010)

Those pictures are awesome and your pigeons are cute too.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Jeannine said:


> oh thats cute to see a pigeon in a cockpit!



...And wearing a flight suit!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Tommy Girl's Christmas present just came in: a new hoodie!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is so funny.. what a great Christmas card that would make!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

CUTE~~ !!!

It's SO nice to see you here Alice, your pictures are wonderful!

Thanks for sharing.

God bless you girl!


----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

Isn't it just the cutest thing you ever saw?! Here are a couple more pictures of her wearing it.


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

AZfiddler_1996 said:


> Isn't it just the cutest thing you ever saw?! Here are a couple more pictures of her wearing it.


Thats some awesome bird you have there...........


----------



## Woodywood (Jul 29, 2010)

Brilliant outfit!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

She looks very interested in your guitar! Bet she would like to peck on those strings. She looks very stylish! Thanks for the pics


----------

